# What does YMMV mean?



## johnsemlak (Sep 15, 2003)

OK, I've seen this so many times and can't figure it out for the life of me.

I know I'll feel stupid when someone tells me.


----------



## BSF (Sep 15, 2003)

YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 15, 2003)

Ah, thanks.  I never came close to guessing it.


----------



## BSF (Sep 15, 2003)

No problem!  If there are any other acronyms that you aren't sure about, let us know.


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, what is all this "leet" (1337) stuff?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 16, 2003)

You mean it's not  "You Make Me Vomit?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 16, 2003)

That's what I thought it meant


----------



## Henry (Sep 16, 2003)

For the bonus round, who knows the origin of the phrase?


----------



## Starman (Sep 16, 2003)

> The origin of the phrase dates from the early 1970s when the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) began to rate passenger automobiles on their fuel economy. The first ratings were based on measurements of tailpipe emissions in laboratories, not on road testing, and consumers often observed significant differences between the EPA mileage figures and their actual experience. Automakers whose products had favorable EPA numbers bragged of them in their television commercials, but an announcer would usually disclaim, "Your mileage may vary," perhaps so that the automakers could avoid possible claims of false advertising.




Thank you, Google! Yeah, I know, I'm a stinkin' cheater.  

Starman


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> You mean it's not  "You Make Me Vomit?"




Nor *Yo Morrus Medieval violence*


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 18, 2003)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Okay, what is all this "leet" (1337) stuff?




Not exactly short for "Elite"... As in "Elite Forces" or something...

Not that most people who use "leet" or "1337" know what "Elite" means...


----------

